# Am I being thick?



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I noticed after logging on this evening, that the for sale section appears to have disappeared. Anyone else noticed this?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As a newly registered member or one with a low post count, you do not have access to that section or the ability to send PM's.

If your planning on sticking around you can easily bypass this rule by joining the TTOC

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## otter (Sep 14, 2011)

i joined about the same time as you,think they give you a taster as mine went off few days ago.i'm hoping to buy my first tt next week so ive payed £15 for membership about 2 hrs ago n its back,plus other benefits i couldnt use before  .so for me well worth it


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've paid to be a TTOC member last week, I still cant see it though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mriley60 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I've paid to be a TTOC member last week, I still cant see it though


You need to add the TTOC sig strip


```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02123&user=mriley60[/img]
```
Then admin will do the rest


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

excellent, thanks for your help!!


----------

